# Schreibcache sinnvoll?



## Hawkster (12. März 2005)

Mal ne frage, is ein schreibcache überhaupt sinnvoll für eine festplatte die nur als Datenträger für installationen gilt?`
MFG Hawkster


----------



## Tobias K. (12. März 2005)

moin


Wikipedia sagt:


> Festplatten-Caches
> 
> Moderne Festplatten besitzen ebenfalls einen eigenen eingebauten Cache (meist 1-8MB groß). Er sorgt hier für enorm reduzierte Anfragezeiten bei Cache-Hits (wenige Nanosekunden im Vergleich zu einigen Millisekunden).



Und da Dateien zu einem Programm natürlich auch geladen werden müssen, ja es macht sinn!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

